# Generic of Specific



## snakzak (Jan 3, 2020)

I got IQA and the text says:
----------------------------------------------------------------------
Qualification* Bachelor of Science (Computer Science)*
Awarding Body *My university*
Year of Award *2005*
Duration *4 years*

Assessment Outcome *A bachelor's degree at Level 7*
The qualification assessed above meets the credit and knowledge requirements of a qualification listed under the occupation of *Software Engineer*. 

Qualification *Master of Science in Computer Software Engineering*
Awarding Body *My university*
Year of Award 2015
Duration 2 years
Assessment Outcome* A master's degree at Level 9*
End of Result
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------------
Is this s generic outcome or a specific outcome? my degree was BS Computer Science 4 years and MS in Computer Software Engineering 2 yrs.


What is next, IPENZ or ITNZ?

i got ITA with 175 points, in the email for ITA they have asked me:
_
If your IQA outcome is generic (specifies only Bachelor’s degree at level 7 or higher) , this indicate you do not meet the Long Term skill shortage requirement hence you will need to provide a letter from Engineering New Zealand certifying that the degree and any further learning meet the benchmark requirements towards Chartered Professional Engineer professional status in New Zealand._


----------



## gopgirish (Nov 24, 2019)

Below is what I saw in another thread. Copy pasting the same:

Today I have received my IQA result and I am surprised to see that there is generic outcome for my degree. I have applied for bonus points for qualifications in an area of absolute skill shortage under the Skilled Migrant Category.

Please guide me can I still claim bonus point with my degree assessment outcome which is a bachelor degree at level 7 (480 credits).

Please guide me, Can I apply in any filed or occupation with generic outcome of my degree.

My degree is bachelor engineering in Instrumentation and Control (4 Years full time).

But it is accessed by NZQA is A bachelor degree at level 7 (480 Credits).

Explanation of Assessment outcome:

Your bachelor of engineering has been compared to bachelor degree at level 7 (480 credits) here in New Zealand. This is a generic outcome. This mean that your qualification has not been compared to any particular currently offered New Zealand qualification. This is because it is in a professional field in which a detailed comparison to a specific New Zealand qualification is more appropriately made by the relevant professional body or registration authority, alongside the other occupational competencies they may require.

My opinion:

You can see above that the IQA clearly mentioned that it is generic and not specific. So maybe where it is generic, the same shall be stated explicitly. Else, it may be considered specific? Just my opinion. Actually, I have similar points and IQA assessment and have just submitted my EOI.


----------



## gopgirish (Nov 24, 2019)

https://itp.nz/Activities/Immigration/Qualification-Recognition-Application

Follow the above link. This is what may be required. Thanks.


----------



## snakzak (Jan 3, 2020)

After a few confirmations, the text on assessment outcome says:

"The qualification assessed above meets the credit and knowledge requirements of a qualification listed under the occupation of Software Engineer.""

For time being I do not need to go for IPENZ or ITNZ assessment.


----------



## gopgirish (Nov 24, 2019)

Who has confirmed this? NZQA?


----------



## snakzak (Jan 3, 2020)

yes


----------



## baskarkm (Sep 1, 2018)

snakzak said:


> After a few confirmations, the text on assessment outcome says:
> 
> "The qualification assessed above meets the credit and knowledge requirements of a qualification listed under the occupation of Software Engineer.""
> 
> For time being I do not need to go for IPENZ or ITNZ assessment.


Hi is this got accepted by new Zealand immigration officer?


----------



## baskarkm (Sep 1, 2018)

snakzak said:


> After a few confirmations, the text on assessment outcome says:
> 
> "The qualification assessed above meets the credit and knowledge requirements of a qualification listed under the occupation of Software Engineer.""
> 
> For time being I do not need to go for IPENZ or ITNZ assessment.


Is the same outcome required to claim patner points as well?


----------



## stabishali (Dec 4, 2019)

Hi!

yes, you don't need to go for IPENZ or any other body cuz our outcome is specific and clearly mentioned that your education fulfills skill and knowledge assessment, I also got the same outcome and will be submitting EOI based on that, although are you claiming point based on your masters or bachelors?


----------



## baskarkm (Sep 1, 2018)

stabishali said:


> Hi!
> 
> yes, you don't need to go for IPENZ or any other body cuz our outcome is specific and clearly mentioned that your education fulfills skill and knowledge assessment, I also got the same outcome and will be submitting EOI based on that, although are you claiming point based on your masters or bachelors?


I am going to claim bachelor B.E point for myself. And masters M.E for my wife. To claim my wife education point if level 9, Do I need to get this same outcome?


----------

